# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  راهنمایی برای تغییر رشته .!

## mr.hossein99

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت همه دوستان
امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
من 16 سالمه و دارم میرم سوم دبیرستان رشتم تجربیه
متاسفانه به دلایلی از این رشته خوشم نمیاد ... و به دلیل علایق زیاد به رشته کامپیوتر ( برنامه نویسی )
تمایل دارم به این رشته برم ..! میخواستم بپرسم امکانش هست من در دانشگاه بتونم وارد این رشته شم ( زیر شاخه های اون )؟ چون واقعا مشکلاتی که دارم برام مقدور نیست الان عوض کنم ..

اگه هم میشه چه پیش نیاز هایی لازم داره؟!
حواهش میکنم یکی کمک کنه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## artim

> با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت همه دوستان
> امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
> من 16 سالمه و دارم میرم سوم دبیرستان رشتم تجربیه
> متاسفانه به دلایلی از این رشته خوشم نمیاد ... و به دلیل علایق زیاد به رشته کامپیوتر ( برنامه نویسی )
> تمایل دارم به این رشته برم ..! میخواستم بپرسم امکانش هست من در دانشگاه بتونم وارد این رشته شم ( زیر شاخه های اون )؟ چون واقعا مشکلاتی که دارم برام مقدور نیست الان عوض کنم ..
> 
> اگه هم میشه چه پیش نیاز هایی لازم داره؟!
> حواهش میکنم یکی کمک کنه


بله میشه تغییر رشته
شرایط شما رو متوجه نشدم

----------


## milad1124

برو الان درس های ریاضی رو امتحان بده بیا ریاضی توی کنکور هم نرم افزار رو بزن

----------


## mr.hossein99

> برو الان درس های ریاضی رو امتحان بده بیا ریاضی توی کنکور هم نرم افزار رو بزن


سلام
گفتم که به دلیل شرایطی که دارم این امکان نیست
سوال اینه که امکانش هست با همین تجربی این رشته رو بردارم؟
ممنون از جفتتون.

----------


## mr.hossein99

> بله میشه تغییر رشته
> شرایط شما رو متوجه نشدم


منظورشما کدوم شرایط هست؟
تغییر رشته؟

----------


## daniad

ببین عزیزم 
من حدس میزنم که شرایطتون فشار خانواده و اینها باشه 
شما دو راه داری 
یکی اینکه از همین الان بری تغییر رشته بدی ریاضی که میگی امکانش نیست
یکی اینکه همین تجربی بخونی ولی در کنارش درسا ریاضیم بخونی بعد بیای کنکور ریاضی بدی 
که این روش دوم اگه چیزی که راجب شرایطتون گفتم درست باشه راحت تره 
چون تا اونموقع میتونید روشون  کار کنید و یا اصن رکب بزنید یه دفه کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنید  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mr.hossein99

> ببین عزیزم 
> من حدس میزنم که شرایطتون فشار خانواده و اینها باشه 
> شما دو راه داری 
> یکی اینکه از همین الان بری تغییر رشته بدی ریاضی که میگی امکانش نیست
> یکی اینکه همین تجربی بخونی ولی در کنارش درسا ریاضیم بخونی بعد بیای کنکور ریاضی بدی 
> که این روش دوم اگه چیزی که راجب شرایطتون گفتم درست باشه راحت تره 
> چون تا اونموقع میتونید روشون  کار کنید و یا اصن رکب بزنید یه دفه کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنید


بله مشکل خانواده هست  :Yahoo (1): 
به جز این دو راه راهی دیگه ای نیست؟
زیر شاخه تجربی همچین چیزی نداره ؟ 
 :Yahoo (94): 
مرسی

----------


## khaan

کنکوری های تجربی از نیم میلیون هم بیشتر هستن و از رتبه 2800 منطقه دو به بعد تقریبا هیچ شانی برای رشته های خوب ندارن.
در حالی که کسی که بین 150 هزار نفر رتبه رتبه 35 هزار منطقه دو ریاضی آورده به راحتی میتونه بره غیرانتفایی و پیام نور و ... بهترین رشته ها رو بخونه.
اگه یه درصد فکر میکنی به تجربی علاقه نداری برو ریاضی

----------


## mr.hossein99

> کنکوری های تجربی از نیم میلیون هم بیشتر هستن و از رتبه 2800 منطقه دو به بعد تقریبا هیچ شانی برای رشته های خوب ندارن.
> در حالی که کسی که بین 150 هزار نفر رتبه رتبه 35 هزار منطقه دو ریاضی آورده به راحتی میتونه بره غیرانتفایی و پیام نور و ... بهترین رشته ها رو بخونه.
> اگه یه درصد فکر میکنی به تجربی علاقه نداری برو ریاضی


بله این اواخر هم به این نتیجه رسیدم  :Yahoo (1): 
و اشتباه کردم ...

----------


## mr.hossein99

یعنی راهی نداره ما در دانشگاه رشته رو عوض کنیم؟  :Yahoo (21): ||

----------


## سرور1999

دوست عزیزاگه مشکلتون درس های مردودشداست اگربرای تغییررشته به درس های مردودشدبرای سال بعدنیازندارین میتونیددرس های مردودشده روامتحان ندیدورشتته تونوعوض کنید

----------

